# help me teach my dog some tricks



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

First of all I want to ask something , I had another puppy which died from parvovirus and now I have a new puppy but I am not sure if it ready to be placed at the same place as the old puppy , though it has been 1 month now + I cleaned up very well with some stuff that kill germs , is it safe or not?

Second I am really new at this so can someone tell me how to teach my dog how to :
-Walk beside me where ever I go
-potty training
-"Sit" command

And some advices to do to my dog because she is 45 days old only

I will be waiting for your answers fellow lovers


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

First and foremost....the parvo cleanup which you cited is good to hear...I do not feel you can overkill the emphasis which you place on that....I do not know how long the parvo virus or contagion can remain to do damage where it might be present....but being preemptive is obviously in your favor as you have described.

*
-Walk beside me where ever I go....*play games with your new pup once they start to explore...games directed at finding you perhaps...but mostly have fun with the pup...they are so willing to have someone guide them through the new experiences....essentially...have fun building the bond.

*-potty training*....the onus is on you at the get go....your job to provide so many opportunities for the dog to dump or squirt that she/he never fails is in your best interest..the praise you give your pup when they get it right will help them understand...maybe develop a word when they take care of their business...ingrain it every time they are taking care of their business...it will benefit you down the road. Any failures in the house must be caught immediately or forget any verbal reprimands...failures in the house must be cleaned thoroughly...getting rid of the scent makes a big difference the next time they pass that spot with a full bladder.

*-"Sit" command*.... there are much better trainers in here than I will ever be...hopefully they will add their opinions....

Enjoy your new pup....it's such a great time because what you have is the beginning of a great adventure and the ball is in your court as you know...Carpe diem.

SuperG


SuperG


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks for your time and your simple answer .
also my puppy keeps crying since I got it, I keep playing with her but she never stops crying , what should I do?


----------

